# Fall Prep



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Temps are starting to cool off and......sigh.....the grass is slowing in its growth. I know that we should put down 1lb/k of N and pre-E but I was wondering what else folks do? What is your goal HOC before it goes dormant? Is anyone overseeing with rye?
Its a sad time for me when things start to cool down. But, at least football season is here!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Temps are starting to cool off and......sigh.....the grass is slowing in its growth. I know that we should put down 1lb/k of N and pre-E but I was wondering what else folks do? What is your goal HOC before it goes dormant? Is anyone overseeing with rye?
> Its a sad time for me when things start to cool down. But, at least football season is here!


I've noticed a bit of a slow down too - we have had a very mild August here. I will be finishing the season at 1/2" HOC for the first time ever, so I'm excited about that. I don't necessarily buy into the _let your grass grow taller before dormancy_ at the HOC's most of us are dealing with. It's fine if you do, but I think the risk of winterkill is minimal (where I live anyway), so it just adds extra work to the spring scalp.

Speaking of the spring scalp, another thing I have considered, and may try this year, is lowering the HOC slightly and doing a couple cuts over the winter. Not a major scalp, but incrementally lowering the HOC to keep things looking fresh and reduce the workload in the spring.

I will be overseeding my back yard this fall.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I also plan to apply PreE in September, finish the year @ .500, and also switch from Milorganite to a synthetic 10-10-10 fert for my October feeding. No overseeding planned for me, but you never know...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a similar plan to Ware and I too will be going into the Winter below .500". I will NOT be overseeding with rye though . I also plan on adding a balanced fertilizer towards the end of September, more for the K than anything else, might go a different route but only time will tell on that. I want to second what Ware said about keeping your lawn as low as you can as it will make the Spring scalp a lot easier. I usually try to start the scalp early in February if the weather permits as to break it up.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> ... is lowering the HOC slightly and doing a couple cuts over the winter.


I plan to do this. I really hate the spring scalp.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > ... is lowering the HOC slightly and doing a couple cuts over the winter.
> ...


Spring scalp =


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

J_nick said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Really looking forward to spring scalp next year. I will be verticutting and leveling for the first time.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Really looking forward to spring scalp next year. I will be verticutting and leveling for the first time.


 :yahoo:

You won't regret it. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > dfw_pilot said:
> ...


Me too! And talk about a load of work, I'll be going from 2.5" to 1/2", possibly leveling some, then setting an HOC of 3/4" for the season.

Needless to say, I will be needing a lot of guidance


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


My lawn started at about 2-3" this season, it can be done just try to break up the scalping into manageable chunks and make sure you have a plan for all the clippings(My city picked them up for free). You may also want to invest/build a good receptacle to hold trash bags too and buy some decent ones in bulk


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I raise my HOC to 2.0" since it's a new turf. I applied an all purpose 19-19-19 fertilizer at a rate of 0.75lb of N per 1,000 sqft to ensure there was some phosphorus. I would have gone with something higher in phosphorus If I was buying today but I already had the all purpose on-hand. My main concern is avoiding winter kill. I plan to spray pre-em of simazine and monument near halloween.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > ajmikola said:
> ...


Unfortunately our city won't pick up clippings/leaves/etc where I live, but good advice on breaking it up. I know it's going to be ALOT :shock:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > gatormac2112 said:
> ...


Do you have a truck and a local dump you can take it to?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


 I must have misunderstood you....they will pick up anything bagged where I am, but in the city they will actually clean up piles people leave on the street. So I can bag it or burn it :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok a newbie question
Why dont we continue to apply 1 pound of nitrogen a month as well as start to apply Pot ash or a balanced fert?
I never try to do things a certain way because thats the way its always been done.

Is it possible to delay dormancy buy pushing fertilizer application?
Will doing so harm my lawn?
I need the science behind it
Just asking Why do we do it?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Is it possible to delay dormancy buy pushing fertilizer application?
> Will doing so harm my lawn?
> I need the science behind it
> Just asking Why do we do it


They is no delaying dormancy. Once temps get below freezing a couple times it's inevitable.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

First time I've done a fert app this late myself too.

Hoping to see some change with it come spring or my yard denying dormancy a little later!! Hah!

Looking forward to the scalp in spring, and spreading 6 tons of sand.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Ok a newbie question
> Why dont we continue to apply 1 pound of nitrogen a month as well as start to apply Pot ash or a balanced fert?
> I never try to do things a certain way because thats the way its always been done.
> 
> ...


You're not looking to push top growth this late in the season as the lawn is starting to store food for reserves over the Winter. Giving it a good shot of Potassium(K) late in the season will help it "harden" off for the Winter. Also heavy fertilizer late in the season "can" help promote dead Spring spot.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Ok a newbie question
> Why dont we continue to apply 1 pound of nitrogen a month as well as start to apply Pot ash or a balanced fert?
> I never try to do things a certain way because thats the way its always been done.
> 
> ...


Dormancy is not driven by nutrients, it is driven by low temperatures or lack of water, thus, nothing you can do will stop bermuda from going dormant for the winter (unless you can find a way to keep it warm). Think of fall app of fertilizer like a bear hibernating for the winter. The bear eats a ton of fish so it has nutrients while its hibernating. Such is the same with bermuda. Feeding it now will keep it "healthy" over the winter.
Also, dormant bermuda will not absorb nitrogen which is why we don't apply fert over the winter (someone correct me if I'm wrong on that one)


----------

